# Newbie



## bemgolf (Jul 19, 2007)

In the spring we are connecting a two car garage with a wood shop behind it. The size of this shop will be around 25 X 20. I am looking to get a DC before any power tools I have been looking at the following:

Polar Bear Series version of our G0548Z 2HP Dust Collector

I would like to stay under $500.00 bt would also like to breathe in a couple years. Would this be enough or would I need more. I have been looking at JET also. Any advice for a clean air shop. The ceilings will be 10 ft.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

we need a few devices in the shop to collect dust - dust collection on the tools, air filtration for the airborne particles, and shop vac for the floors/clean-up. do a search here and you'll find many articles on each subject. shop size and budget usually dictate the order of purchase. good luck.


----------



## bemgolf (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry I will have a TS, Mitre Saw, Router, Drill press? Hope this helps.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

.


----------

